
Russian submarines have stepped up activity around vital undersea data cables - dsr12
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/russian-submarines-are-prowling-around-vital-undersea-cables-its-making-nato-nervous/2017/12/22/d4c1f3da-e5d0-11e7-927a-e72eac1e73b6_story.html
======
brudgers
A high probability reason NATO is aware of Russian activity in the vicinity of
undersea cables is NATO activity in the vicinity of undersea cables. Activity
in the vicinity of undersea cables has been an intelligence option for around
fifty years [1].

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Ivy_Bells](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Ivy_Bells)

------
jimnotgym
Microsoft's call for a Geneva convention protecting the internet
infrastructure is looking very timely [https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2017/02/14/need-di...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-
issues/2017/02/14/need-digital-geneva-convention/)

~~~
DrScump
What about the nations who don't become signatories?

------
rurban
How awful. When the british and the US are doing it, it's protecting national
security and nothing happens. Then when the russians are doing it it's
suddenly cyber crime. It is cyber crime, yes. But don't forget the real
offenders.

See [https://www.lawfareblog.com/cutting-cord-legal-regime-
protec...](https://www.lawfareblog.com/cutting-cord-legal-regime-protecting-
undersea-cables)

------
kjrose
So have Americans. They’ve been tapping those lines for decades.

